# Will Spec V wheels fit on a 97 Altima?



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Help! A bud of mine found some Spec V wheels and wants to know if they will fit on his 97' Altima


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2002)

*Might rub...*

The bolt pattern will fit, but it might rub. We suggest trying them before buying.

Best of Luck!


----------

